# Reminder window won't pop up in Outlook 2007



## geneas (Feb 21, 2008)

The sound is heard and the Reminder button appears on the Taskbar at the bottom of the window. Nothing happens when I click on the button. The number of reminders continues to grow as time goes on. 
I have tried uninstall of office 2007 and reinstall from my Office Enterprise 2007CDROM. I had originally activated a trial version that I downloaded from MS. I still have the same problem. This problem is similar to one I have had with Windows Live Messenger. I was given special instructions from MS to get a clean uninstall. It works but the problem keeps recurring. I wonder if it may be connected with my use of CCleaner which I see you do not recommend. I have also tried the Office Diagnostics program with no problems detected.
I am running a Dell DIMENSION 8400 with 2.5 GB of RAM. System is MS Windows XP Pro version 2002 Service Pack 2


----------



## Arkwright (Apr 3, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem. The "reminder window" shows an ever-increasing list of reminders, each time one falls due and is entereed on that list by Outlook the reminder.wav warning sound occurs, but the reminder itself does not pop up. 
Yes, I have clicked
Tools>Options>Other Tab>Advanced Options>Reminder Options 
and checked "Display the Reminder"
I am missing appointments because the reminders do not pop up.
I am running a VAIO with (unfortunately) Vista Professional or Business or whatever it's called.


----------

